# DIY my fish tank



## yungs (Sep 27, 2011)

Always feel my own aquarium lamp is not very ideal, straight-tempered myself DIY with LED lamp, preliminary feeling okay, here to introduce my own experience:
Advantages:
1. Super province electricity, 100 LED lamp bead and 30 W fluorescent lamp brightness quite, this and frequently hundreds of watts of reeds lamp is quite cost-effective compared, can open 24 hours not love dearly.
2. Cold light source water, light bright, but summer although it is heating pipes, if not cold water machine, many more delicate collocation of reeds have to suck.
3. Easy configuration, general fish tanks or decorate a grass landscape is the front is behind the sand with high grass and sides or landscape stone highlight aquarium administrative levels sense, but general aquarium lamp light part is generally the most, the light behind the front aquatic obviously deficiencies and to use my own DIY lamp can even configuration, which is beneficial to the development of light aquatic plants.
4. Safety is strong, long life, after fire cow variable pressure only 12 V, after to fish and absolute safety. I used a 10 days, even the insulation tape didn't bag, although a lamp, but water vapor have little effect.
5. Simple, I don't have the electrician foundation their fix, covet save trouble with LED waterproof module, with stickers stuck to the bottom, very easy to use cylinder.
Faults:
1. The brightness not satisfactory, to reach hundreds of watts of reeds light effect is very difficult to, for some more demanding of positive grass or can only do aquatic plants use auxiliary light.
2. The initial cost is higher, to reach 30 w fluorescent lamp effect will probably be of more than 100 lamp bead and power, for only a few of the aquatic light relatively expensive.
3. Professional and strong, general lamps and lanterns shop and pet stores can't buy LED lamp bead, I run to clean out treasure is in the mail order, but the price is very transparent, you generally won't suffer.
Experience:
1. In order to improve the effect of illumination of LED lamp had better choose the white light lamp brightness bead, than the red or blue light bead high many, but some colored light collocation can also add the aquarium of the atmosphere.
2. In order to simple and safe, it is best to waterproof module, installation easy to use, security is also strong.


----------



## rhenziel (Nov 7, 2011)

I think you just need a better color for your light.


----------



## e2paradise (Nov 10, 2011)

choose right color is more important, i don't think your tank is beautiful, do u know? blue color can accelerate growing, the wave length at least need 460nm, white color need reach 18000k


----------

